# Even show cars might need to be clayed...



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Even show cars might need to be clayed... *

While the paint looks great in the picture below, looks can be deceiving...

*BEFORE*









*Paint shouldn't make sound*
You can tell by the sound made when I run my hand over the paint that there are some kind of above surface bonded contaminants on the paint.

*1954 Ford F-100 with above surface bonded contaminants* 





We wiped the truck down using Detailer's Pro Series Waterless Auto Wash and then proceeded to clay the paint.

*Detailer's Pro Series Waterless Auto Wash*









We used all the tips and techniques for claying the paint on the custom 1954 Ford found in pages 41 to 47 of either the e-book or paperback version of The Art of Detailing.

*E-book - Displayed on iPad*









*Paperback*









*Restoring smoothness by claying the paint*
Here's Glen the owner of the truck claying just in front of the windshield for the very first time..









*Here's Jeff claying the back of the truck...*









*Rene claying the bed rails...*









*Glen, Adam and Rene claying the paint... you can already see the gloss becoming amped up just from claying...*









This truck was re-painted approximately one year ago but just from exposure to the outdoors has made the paint vulnerable to air-borne contaminants...

*This shot was taken with my trusty, dusty Canon Rebel with the flash on after claying the roof...*









Without the flash on here's what the clay looks like and this is what it looked like in person... The roof and the other horizontal panels pretty much felt like sandpaper before we started.

*Ewww....*









Besides restoring gloss, by removing the film of contaminants off the paint you'll make machine polishing easier, safer and more effective and enable your choice of wax or paint sealant to better be able to bond to the paint.









*AFTER*
Here's Robert from Impression's Detailing giving the paint a final wipe after ONLY claying the paint....









*Even a show truck might need to be clayed...*
As you can see, even a show truck might need to be clayed, the way you tell is after washing or wiping the paint clean, feel the paint with your clean hand and if you feel any kind of texture or little bumps on the paint this is a strong indicator that the paint needs to be clayed.

*Gloss comes from smoothness*
I think everyone will agree that a great looking paint job is a glossy looking paint job and gloss comes from smoothness. The first step in creating a glossy looking finish it to inspect for above surface bonded contaminants and if discovered, use detailing clay to clay the paint.

*Now this is glossy paint... and worthy of being called show car quality and results like these start with the basics...*


















*Detailing Clay* 









:thumb:


----------

